# Crusader Line / David Campbell R.O.



## Fa's that? (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone remember my brother, David Campbell who sailed with Crusader line ( late 60's early 70's ) as an R.O. He was on the SARACEN and the CRUSADER and loved it. On one home leave two of his ship mates met up with him at home, that was some week. If I remember right one was the ships lecky, ALEC from Glasgow and the other was 'Neddy' the 4th Eng. from New Zealand. It would be great for him to hear from anybody who knew him.

Malcolm Campbell


----------

